# Weird fruit tree.



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

My aunt has two of these in her yard anyone know what it could be and is it edible? She has no idea thanks everyone!


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I cant see the picture


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

http://m.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6117531756/lightbox/ can't figure out how to post pictures on this new phone yet there's the link


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

all I see is a black page.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/6117531756/in/photostream/ how's this one?


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Nope, still no picture.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks like Bradford pear to me. Are they smaller than a grape?
Heres a pic of some bradford pears.








Considered non-edible.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

That's it. Edible but so small it's mostly seed and skin. A little bitter too.


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I had a pear tree that my goats ate down to the ground. It grew back into a lovely tree that blooms in early spring. the fruit(?) on it are small bitter tasting things that never seem to mature. It sure looks like your tree tho. I think it is whatever they used for a root stock as it was supposed to be a dwarf pear tree. I tell everyone it is an ornamental pear tree. lol


----------

